# Doc Chronic



## HippyInEngland (May 7, 2008)

Seeds ordered sunday 4th of May, arrived tuesday 7th of may, 3 days from order to delivery, not bad in my book 
Stealth shipping, I got a free packet of basil bush king slim papers and 10 free seeds (critical mass x white rhino) indoor/outdoor.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 7, 2008)

:aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 7, 2008)

*Thanks Hippy your da man.   CONGRATS on getting your beans also. When ya gonna start a journal? *


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 7, 2008)

Ive already got the deisel - ryder in wet paper and ive only had the seeds 20 minutes lol, I will cross them with the Lowryder#2, Ive just looked up on the net about the free seeds, I cant find any info on this cross, its a critical mass and white rhino cross, so should be interesting, I will do a gj on that cross, the deisel and L/R are play plants while I wait for the big girls to do their thing.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 7, 2008)

*Look foward to the grow Hippy. Is that a new cross with the Deisel x Lowryder? Never seen that one before. :confused2: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 7, 2008)

yes, a new cross, im going to re cross it back with L/R2

hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/lowryder-seeds-42-c.asp


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 7, 2008)

Dr. Chronic is the best place to buy seeds IMHO. Never had a problem with them ... seeds always arrived within a couple of days.

Never got any freebies though. What's the secret Hippy ?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 7, 2008)

*Ya gotta brown nose RBH. :hubba:  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 7, 2008)

> Ya gotta brown nose RBH.


 
Not yet


----------



## smokybear (May 7, 2008)

Sounds like a plan hippy. We are anxiously awaiting a grow journal. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## maineharvest (May 7, 2008)

Im pretty sure all you gotta do is ask for the freebies and you get them, but if you dont ask you dont get them.  If you are a member of Docs forum you get deals and freebies too but there is some stipulations to it.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 7, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Never got any freebies though. What's the secret Hippy ?


 
type 420 when you order


----------



## SmokinMom (May 7, 2008)

Congrats on your beans Hippy.  May they all be green, lush ladies.


----------



## kubefuism (May 7, 2008)

Thank You Hippy.  Always a pleasure to hear good news.  And props for the 420 code hook-up


----------



## KPM (May 26, 2008)

hey all KPM growers here! we are pushing for the legalization of the wonderful 'erb in south africa! We are trying to get hold of some Powa seeds but there aren't any facilities that we're aware of in our country! are there any south africans out there who'll lend a helping hand or any advice!? we are in desperate search of quality seeds and the sooner we can get our hands of them the sooner we can get a harvest and continue our fight for the right!! thanks all some powa buds are apparent here!!


----------

